# USA to Canada



## stackyb (Jan 31, 2011)

My boyfriend is from America and wishes to move here with me, in Canada. He currently is a Medic for the United States Army (in the reserves for another year), and would like to know how he would go about receiving any credit for his current training. If noone knows, perhaps you have an idea of whereabouts we would look for this information? Any help basically is greatly appreciated.

Currently he hs his NREMT, and by the time hes finished with the army, he will also have his instructor CPR and advance cardiac life support instructor cards aswell.

Like i say, any info- greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2011)

To have any chance at all he needs to be NREMT-P certified... which an Army Medic is not eligible for.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends which province, Ontario has a process for the Ministry of Health to accredit EMTPs as Canadian ACPs.  Brown is fairly sure that all other provinces would require completion of a Canadian ACP program which all work out to be three years in length (either 1/2 PCP/ACP split or a 2/1 PCP/ACP split).


----------



## Afflixion (Jan 31, 2011)

Tell him to look at his AARTs its on AKO under My Education tab a medic typically has about 30-40 semester hours to transfer to a university.


----------



## stackyb (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks so much guys... really i DO appreciate it alot


----------

